# My new hobby is sending cheap pax to the bottom of the rates, join me!



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...

Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.

Step 2. Long trips with no tip get 3 stars, short trips with no tip get a 2.

Step 3. Any form of tip gets 5 stars (remember, pax may not always have a decent amount of money to give but at least he/she gives). --- Clarification --- Bad pax always gets a 1 tip or no tip.

Step 4. After 1 or 2 weeks, your local area will have people under 4.8 and over 4.8 and those over 4.8 will tip 60% of the time (at least those are my numbers thus far having 2 people do it), the other 40% will just need to be filtered again by the process, until eventually you will come up with a fine filter of left overs vs the big fish.

Make Uber great again.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Bad idea.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Bad idea.


Why?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Why?


_W H Y?_ 
Well, first, you're screwing other drivers relying on the rating system to gauge pax who're _*true*_ pains-in-the-butt just so you can give non-tipping pax the finger . . . ??

Second, you're screwing pax who are pleasant and non-abusive of ride-sharing/drivers . . . just so you can give non-tipping pax the finger?

Third, _*if*_ you're including Oops!ber, they will _*never*_ allow tipping unless they have some sort of come-to-jesus moment that requires serious reform of their operating model.

PLEASE, tell the people reading this which market you're driving in so they can either avoid it or lower their ratings standards.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

circle1 said:


> _W H Y?_
> Well, first, you're screwing other drivers relying on the rating system to gauge pax who're _*true*_ pains-in-the-butt just so you can give non-tipping pax the finger . . . ??
> 
> Second, you're screwing pax who are pleasant and non-abusive of ride-sharing/drivers . . . just so you can give non-tipping pax the finger?
> ...


1. Oh you got it all wrong, pain in the ass pax gets a 1 star as it should be, I am talking about normal pax.

2. Normal pax now get better because they tip if filtered, I could care less about pax who do not tip and are pleasant, I am here to make money.

3. Well, you might be looking at it, reason why I do not do this on Lyft, pax sucks -> I down rate and if he/she doesn't suck, I give 5 stars and hope for a tip, they have the option, with uber is either cash or it's gone.

The whole point of rating is idiotic at best, it's time to tear it down or have it work for us, not Uber.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I’m sorry to inform you of this, but your 2-man rating crusade is not going to have any effect on a system with 500,000 other drivers. 

If you want to make money, pick-up and deliver as many paxs as you can within 5-7 minutes of you and in a surge zone if possible. But hey, if you want to turn away good passengers, then no worries, you can leave that money on the table for someone else.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I'm sorry to inform you of this, but your 2-man rating crusade is not going to have any effect on a system with 500,000 other drivers.
> 
> If you want to make money, pick-up and deliver as many paxs as you can within 5-7 minutes of you and in a surge zone if possible. But hey, if you want to turn away good passengers, then no worries, you can leave that money on the table for someone else.


Right but people need to know which market jesusdrivesuber is working in so they can adjust their individual rating requirements in order to make up for this *heuristic *error.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I'm sorry to inform you of this, but your 2-man rating crusade is not going to have any effect on a system with 500,000 other drivers.
> 
> If you want to make money, pick-up and deliver as many paxs as you can within 5-7 minutes of you and in a surge zone if possible. But hey, if you want to turn away good passengers, then no worries, you can leave that money on the table for someone else.


That's fine, you keep picking up everyone, I am talking to those who wish to have the system work for them not Uber, I did it as a test with 2 and guess what, it worked.

Time to make it nationwide, I mean a lot of drivers I know irl do this already.

And please, son... do not give me lessons on "how to uber" lol, I mean, no shit really? Besides being captain obvious, how can you tell when someone will tip?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

jesusdrivesuber.88788

Which market/city are you driving in?


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Time to make it nationwide, I mean a lot of drivers I know irl do this already.
> 
> And please, son... do not give me lessons on "how to uber" lol, I mean, no shit really?


LOL. The nation is waiting for you to make it nationwide. The stage is yours.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> LOL. The nation is waiting for you to make it nationwide. The stage is yours.


Get to it, formula in OP, pass it around.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> That's fine, you keep picking up everyone, I am talking to those who wish to have the system work for them not Uber, I did it as a test with 2 and guess what, it worked.
> 
> Time to make it nationwide, I mean a lot of drivers I know irl do this already.
> 
> And please, son... do not give me lessons on "how to uber" lol, I mean, no shit really? Besides being captain obvious, how can you tell when someone will tip?


"And please,son...."

What are you.... 100 years old, or just a condescending a-hole?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Unless you are in a market with very few drivers this will never work. One day you rate them down the next another driver rates them up. This cycle will keep repeating itself. I don't blame the passengers I blame Uber for making people think tipping isn't necessary


----------



## OUBobcat2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm new to this, 3 days in. So I probably am speaking out of turn. But the OP's idea doesn't sound good at all for my future business. I don't expect tips, but I have received two in the six trips I've done. I refuse to lowly rate a passenger for not tipping.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

If you want to make a big difference, quit.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Has it been 2 weeks already? Every few weeks somebody has this brilliant plan. Search the forum, you will see this tactic brought up a hundred times.
It has been discussed ad naseum.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Has it been 2 weeks already? Every few weeks somebody has this brilliant plan. Search the forum, you will see this tactic brought up a hundred times.
> It has been discussed ad naseum.


He doesn't need to search the forums, he's replied in threads about this specific tactic already. He just decided he needed another special thread about it.

Unless you tell your pax why you are down rating them, for their lack of tips, they'll never know why they're ratings are low if they even care. If they do care, they'll just assume you are a jerk and return the favor. If they don't know exactly which driver down rated them, they may just down rate all their recent drivers. Anyone every had a mysterious down rating and were like "WTF? I didn't have a single issue with any of my pax this last week!"

*Mystery Solved.*

All you are doing is screwing up the rating system for those of us that do rely on it to know whether a pax is pleasant or a nightmare.

Pax can easily get their ratings reset, either by complaining to Uber or just starting a new 5.0 star account.

I guarantee you if a pax emails Uber saying "My rating is a 4.3 and I just found out it's because I've been down rated by Drivers for not tipping, please reset my account" and Uber will reset their ratings without question. Even if they don't, it takes nothing for them to start a new account.

I've had a 4.39 tip a $10, I've had several 4.6 tip me. I've also had several 4.9 VIP that never even considered tipping, but they were uneventful trips.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Unless you are in a market with very few drivers this will never work. One day you rate them down the next another driver rates them up. This cycle will keep repeating itself. I don't blame the passengers I blame Uber for making people think tipping isn't necessary


2-3 stars are hard to come out off, it's branding.



OUBobcat2000 said:


> I'm new to this, 3 days in. So I probably am speaking out of turn. But the OP's idea doesn't sound good at all for my future business. I don't expect tips, but I have received two in the six trips I've done. I refuse to lowly rate a passenger for not tipping.


Keep flipping a coin.



jp300h said:


> Has it been 2 weeks already? Every few weeks somebody has this brilliant plan. Search the forum, you will see this tactic brought up a hundred times.
> It has been discussed ad naseum.


People already do this everywhere, need more drivers doing it.



steveK2016 said:


> He doesn't need to search the forums, he's replied in threads about this specific tactic already. He just decided he needed another special thread about it.


I have? I lost track. This has a methodology of who and how, waaayy different than just plain giving anyone low rates.



steveK2016 said:


> Unless you tell your pax why you are down rating them, for their lack of tips, they'll never know why they're ratings are low if they even care. If they do care, they'll just assume you are a jerk and return the favor. If they don't know exactly which driver down rated them, they may just down rate all their recent drivers. Anyone every had a mysterious down rating and were like "WTF? I didn't have a single issue with any of my pax this last week!"


You could start your own crusade and pass pamphlets around with "tip to keep your rates high" or tell pax about it, see how far you make it to the rates without getting down rated when a pax will not tip you thinking you will down rate him or simply because you pissed him off with such blasphemy (as he/she is cheap).



steveK2016 said:


> All you are doing is screwing up the rating system for those of us that do rely on it to know whether a pax is pleasant or a nightmare.


Where have I said rate unpleasant pax 5 stars? Read further down my first reply.



steveK2016 said:


> Pax can easily get their ratings reset, either by complaining to Uber or just starting a new 5.0 star account.


And thus avoid 5 stars, newbs will eventually bring them to 4.8ish and then you filter them again.



steveK2016 said:


> I guarantee you if a pax emails Uber saying "My rating is a 4.3 and I just found out it's because I've been down rated by Drivers for not tipping, please reset my account" and Uber will reset their ratings without question. Even if they don't, it takes nothing for them to start a new account.


Read the OP before you talk.



steveK2016 said:


> I've had a 4.39 tip a $10, I've had several 4.6 tip me. I've also had several 4.9 VIP that never even considered tipping, but they were uneventful trips.


So have I, do most people 4.39 tip? There ya go, you speak because of a needle in a haystack, you should start taking those? I don't even look at anyone under 4.8 unless they are going my way through filter.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I would venture to guess only 25% of the drivers even pay attention to the rating when accepting the trip the rest just accept everything.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

jp300h said:


> It has been discussed ad naseum.


Hey that's my line!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You could start your own crusade and pass pamphlets around with "tip to keep your rates high" or tell pax about it, see how far you make it to the rates without getting down rated when a pax will not tip you thinking you will down rate him or simply because you pissed him off with such blasphemy (as he/she is cheap).


That's the point. I'm not stupid enough to tell pax that but if you don't tell pax that, how the fudge would they ever know the difference between down rated for tipping and down rating because your driver is a jerk named Jesus?


Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Where have I said rate unpleasant pax 5 stars? Read further down my first reply.
> 
> And thus avoid 5 stars, newbs will eventually bring them to 4.8ish and then you filter them again.


I didn't imply that. You are down rating pleasant pax negatively based on tip, so now we'll have pleasant pax with low ratings. I get tipped regularly, I have zero issues being tipped... my method is actually generating revenue. Your method just screws up the rating system and doesn't actually generate you any additional revenue.

So essentially, you screwing up the rating system and by forcing them to reset their ratings, you continue to obscure the ratings.

Great, really helping the tipping situation there!

Proactive solutions that is proportionate to your own actions exist to increase your tips
Passive aggressive solutions like yours rely on all drivers participating and will not increase your tips.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> That's the point. I'm not stupid enough to tell pax that but if you don't tell pax that, how the fudge would they ever know the difference between down rated for tipping and down rating because your driver is a jerk named Jesus?


Point is that there are pax that have this norm inculcated from the start, they are conscious about paying extra for service level, without knowing this, the only thing this will create is a high rate tipper class, mid-low rate non tipper class and low-very low d-bag class, nothing will change for bad passengers.

The market is over-saturated, we come here because we want to learn tricks, organize and discuss things the vast majority of uber drivers today are oblivious to nor care to learn, let them take care of the left overs, I thought you were anti excess drivers, this is favorable to you because you know at this point what is being done to separate hierarchies.



steveK2016 said:


> I didn't imply that. You are down rating pleasant pax negatively based on tip, so now we'll have pleasant pax with low ratings. I get ripped regularly, my method is actually generating revenue. Your method just screws up the rating system and doesn't actually generate you any additional revenue.


Of course it will generate revenue, you are customizing a filter with the rating system, unless you want to carry your "feel sorry for me sign", some of us still have some decency left and refuse to get jars or signs, tipping should come as an obvious part of the ride like it has been for what, a century?

Extreme measures for extreme brain washing by Uber.



steveK2016 said:


> So essentially, you screwing up the rating system and by forcing them to reset their ratings, you continue to obscure the ratings.


Didn't uber already removed pax ratings in chicago once? If they reset anyone going low on rates whats keeping the d-bag from just doing it over and over, see? Same thing, they will essentially make their rating system worthless, the vast majority of riders could care less about their rates or don't even check them, people skipping the rating system by asking uber to reset it will get to a 5, not get the good/seasoned drivers, lose rate then be filtered until uber gets tired of resetting them, you said so yourself, they reset low rates... how is this changing anything as far as bad pax go?

I think you are underestimating the amount of good riders who tip, keep those in your client base.

I mean, I know the whole thing is unethical as **** but look how far uber has gotten because of it!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Like I said, I get tipped well and tipped often, without resorting to your rating manipulation.

If you feel like it'll make you more money, more power to you. Good luck with that!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Like I said, I get tipped well and tipped often, without resorting to your rating manipulation.


Yeah... I don't do beggar signs.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Yeah... I don't do beggar signs.


Lol, begger sign.

Now that's hilarious! I'll gladly be a begger for an average of $500 a month in tips driving just Fri and Sat (Weekends), but keep doing you Jesus!

You keep down rating riders for.... so how much in tips does your method generate? Ball park, let's say this last weekend? I aim for a minimum of $100 per two days I work (roughly 16 hours between Fri and Sat) what are your Tipping achievements?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Now that's hilarious! I'll gladly be a begger for an average of $500 a month in tips driving just Fri and Sat (Weekends), but keep doing you Jesus


Then why don't you panhandle, you do realize it pays more than ubering, right?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

So Jesus, do you tell your Pax what your rating system is? I hope you don't just assume they know. What kinds of reactions are you getting from them?
I would think you could laminate your rating system and tape it on the backs of both front seats. It sure be the honest thing to do, Jesus.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Go4 said:


> So Jesus, do you tell your Pax what your rating system is? I hope you don't just assume they know. What kinds of reactions are you getting from them?
> I would think you could laminate your rating system and tape it on the backs of both front seats. It sure be the honest thing to do, Jesus.


I'll leave the explaining to Steve-o, he seems to care about pax.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

It's not a begger sign...it is an informative sign. Isn't the end goal to educate the pax? If so, those signs do much more in that regard than the down rating.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I'll leave the explaining to Steve-o, he seems to care about pax.


Lol, I care about generating revenue. You want tips but won't actively solicit for it. It's cool man, the fact that you won't tell us how much in tips you got this weekend with your method speaks wonders to your method.

It ain't my money being left on the table, it's yours. Every one of my pax loves my tablet tipping sign and drivers that have adopted the system have seen an exponential increase in their tipping potential as well.

My advise = made me money and made other drivers money
Your advise = no money, only hopes and dreams but at least you aren't a "pan handler"

Haha!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

jp300h said:


> It's not a begger sign...it is an informative sign. Isn't the end goal to educate the pax? If so, those signs do much more in that regard than the down rating.


Meh, potato - potatoe.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Meh, potato - potatoe.


 More Money > Less Money


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, I care about generating revenue. You want tips but won't actively solicit for it. It's cool man, the fact that you won't tell us how much in tips you got this weekend with your method speaks wonders to your method.
> 
> It ain't my money being left on the table, it's yours. Every one of my pax loves my tablet tipping sign and drivers that have adopted the system have seen an exponential increase in their tipping potential as well.
> 
> ...


You said if begging could get you paid, you'd beg, go ahead, I have friends who hustle shopping centers and make 100 bucks within 1 or 1.5 hours, why don't you go panhandle for that money if you could care less about your image?

You will N-E-V-E-R make 100 bucks in 1 hour (steady) as an uber driver, Steve, go ahead and hit the shopping center.

I have my methods to get tips which involve ways I will never ever again post on these forums for the last time I did, Uber shills got me.

Without applying my methods, the filter alone gives me ~6 out of 10 rides tipped if I do my area, do I need a beggar sign now?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You said if begging could get you paid, you'd beg, go ahead, I have friends who hustle shopping centers and make 100 bucks within 1 or 1.5 hours, why don't you go panhandle for that money if you could care less about your image?
> 
> You will N-E-V-E-R make 100 bucks in 1 hour (steady) as an uber driver, Steve, go ahead and hit the shopping center.
> 
> ...


Highly unlikely a direct result of your method as it relies on pure luck and other drivers to run the same rating system as you and I doubt they are. But if you think it works, feel free to keep on keeping on brother!

More than likely your success is because those that tipped have been in uber cars that have already educated them on the merits of tipping. You're welcome!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Highly unlikely a direct result of your method as it relies on pure luck and other drivers to run the same rating system as you and I doubt they are. But if you think it works, feel free to keep on keeping on brother!


Is it unlikely or do you simply want to refuse to believe it? Denial Steve-o.

I'f in an area I have gotten ~120 pax times 2 = ~240 and set their respective "numbers", how many uber riders do you think roam that area if 60% of them were branded to follow expectation? It's process Steve-o, I am actually surprised it didn't take me a month.



steveK2016 said:


> More than likely your success is because those that tipped have been in uber cars that have already educated them on the merits of tipping. You're welcome!


Lel and I would have known they were the right pax by playing raffle? Scientific method, Steve-o.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> That's fine, you keep picking up everyone, I am talking to those who wish to have the system work for them not Uber, I did it as a test with 2 and guess what, it worked.
> 
> Time to make it nationwide, I mean a lot of drivers I know irl do this already.


If this is working in your local driving area, then more power to you. Why do you even care about the rest of the nation?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

MarcG said:


> If this is working in your local driving area, then more power to you. Why do you even care about the rest of the nation?


Because people travel.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Just because a passenger doesn't have a five doesn't mean they don't tip. I ALWAYS tip and for some reason have a 4.89 rating as a passenger. I was a perfect five on Lyft at the end of the year when they sent me my summary and have no idea as to why a Uber driver would rate my under 5 since I tipped and usually keep to myself and catch up on emails or read on my phone unless the driver wants to chat and I'll gladly talk.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> Just because a passenger doesn't have a five doesn't mean they don't tip. I ALWAYS tip and for some reason have a 4.89 rating as a passenger. I was a perfect five on Lyft at the end of the year when they sent me my summary and have no idea as to why a Uber driver would rate my under 5 since I tipped and usually keep to myself and catch up on emails or read on my phone unless the driver wants to chat and I'll gladly talk.


True and there is also the fact 5 star pax exist, the problem as mentioned is that 5 star = New(very high chance)/ account reset(likely chance)/golden rider(like winning the lotto).

This is why I took 5 stars out of the factoring formula, just like Steve-o mentions with his "4.39" who tipped him, doesn't mean 90% of those rates will tip, in fact thats probably his beggar sign who changed the guys mind.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> True and there is also the fact 5 star pax exist, the problem as mentioned is that 5 star = New(very high chance)/ account reset(likely chance)/golden rider(like winning the lotto).
> 
> This is why I took 5 stars out of the factoring formula, just like Steve-o mentions with his "4.39" who tipped him, doesn't mean 90% of those rates will tip, in fact thats probably his beggar sign who changed the guys mind.


Guarantee it was my begger sign. The guy kept not tipping, he kept getting lower star rating. His stars didnt change him into a tipper, my begging sign taught him that he ought to be one. and so he became one.

Your ownly judge of success is you end up being tipped but you have no idea why. I get tipped knowing my begger sign influenced them.

For all you know you are spinning your wheels and are only getting tipped regularly because theyve already been in an uber that educated them on the merits of tipping.

I dont know where your market is since you dont say it but unless youre in a small market, theres no way you know your method is what is generating higher tips.

But i degress, go ahead and believe what you want to believe. If you think it works, then it works for you. Id rather be proactive when it comes to my earnings, but i understamd if passive aggressive is your preferred route.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Guarantee it was my begger sign. The guy kept not tipping, he kept getting lower star rating. His stars didnt change him into a tipper, my begging sign taught him that he ought to be one. and so he became one.


Lol, so do that... you can down rate non tippers AND teach people about tipping through your sign, a bigger contribution to the community.



steveK2016 said:


> Your ownly judge of success is you end up being tipped but you have no idea why. I get tipped knowing my begger sign influenced them.


Meh, people can only go so low... my rock bottom was working for uber, the sign is just too deep.

Don't get me wrong, there are ways to con/hustle pax into tips without a jar or a tip sign, Kalanick calls it a hustle, might as well hustle!



steveK2016 said:


> For all you know you are spinning your wheels and are only getting tipped regularly because theyve already been in an uber that educated them on the merits of tipping.


Ugh, I don't think so, Steve.

I mean maybe you are right, someone taught them to tip but thanks to knowing that prior to being filtered, they go on the good side.



steveK2016 said:


> I dont know where your market is since you dont say it but unless youre in a small market, theres no way you know your method is what is generating higher tips.


What's close to Mongolia?

Disbelief, Steve-o, my name is Jesus.

I need more samples to come up with hard statistics to be frank, these were the first few days after the filter process, let's see what today's plate has for me.



steveK2016 said:


> But i degress, go ahead and believe what you want to believe. If you think it works, then it works for you. Id rather be proactive when it comes to my earnings, but i understamd if passive aggressive is your preferred route.


Huh? Who says you can't do both?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Huh? Who says you can't do both?


It's a stupid reason to down rate. Would you accept if pax rated you a 1-4 because you didn't go above and beyond taking them from point a to point b safely? down rating them for not providing a gratuity is the same concept. If they made it from point a to point b without destroying your car, degrade you as a driver and paid according to what they agreed to pay, they upheld their end of the deal.

Tips shouldn't be expected, but I do hustle to get it every chance I get.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It's a stupid reason to down rate. Would you accept if pax rated you a 1-4 because you didn't go above and beyond taking them from point a to point b safely? down rating them for not providing a gratuity is the same concept. If they made it from point a to point b without destroying your car, degrade you as a driver and paid according to what they agreed to pay, they upheld their end of the deal.
> 
> Tips shouldn't be expected, but I do hustle to get it every chance I get.


But they already do, what's the difference?

If someone wants me to go above and beyond and I know I am getting a tip? Let's go to hell and back, think for a second... raffle or database?

Whichever way you want to put it Steve-o, this method is flawless in separating the creme off the top, it might go against your ethics or you are probably just being contrarian as usual, still it doesn't change the fact the rating system CAN work in our favor.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey guys, why don't we start an online petition for tips? It should make headlines! Come on guys!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Pax can easily get their ratings reset, either by complaining to Uber or just starting a new 5.0 star account.
> 
> Even if they don't, it takes nothing for them to start a new account.


Right, but wouldn't they have to supply a different credit card # every time?



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> 2-3 stars are hard to come out off, it's branding.
> 
> Keep flipping a coin.
> 
> ...


What city/market are you driving in?



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Point is that there are pax that have this norm inculcated from the start, they are conscious about paying extra for service level, without knowing this, the only thing this will create is a high rate tipper class, mid-low rate non tipper class and low-very low d-bag class, nothing will change for bad passengers.


Oh, so now you're a TNC passenger behavioral psychologist? _AND_ you can cause a new breed of pax through simply rating them low??



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> True and there is also the fact 5 star pax exist, the problem as mentioned is that 5 star = New(very high chance)/ account reset(likely chance)/golden rider(like winning the lotto).
> 
> This is why I took 5 stars out of the factoring formula, just like Steve-o mentions with his "4.39" who tipped him, doesn't mean 90% of those rates will tip, in fact thats probably his beggar sign who changed the guys mind.


You are committing a heuristic error.

"[M]ental shortcuts that usually involve focusing on one aspect of a complex problem and ignoring others. These rules work well under most circumstances, but they can lead to systematic deviations from logic, probability or rational choice theory. The resulting errors are called 'cognitive biases' and many different types have been documented."


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

I guarantee you if a pax emails Uber saying "My rating is a 4.3 and I just found out it's because I've been down rated by Drivers for not tipping, please reset my account" and Uber will reset their ratings without question.

Is that verifyable?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Doowop said:


> I guarantee you if a pax emails Uber saying "My rating is a 4.3 and I just found out it's because I've been down rated by Drivers for not tipping, please reset my account" and Uber will reset their ratings without question.
> 
> Is that verifyable?


Do you really think Uber cares what the pax rating is as long as they aren't committing crimes and their credit card on file clears? They're already not a fan of drivers getting tipped, and their CSR are weak and would do just about anything for a Pax.

I can't test it out on my app since I have a 4.83 as a Pax and the accounts are technically linked, but why wouldn't they?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Right, but wouldn't they have to supply a different credit card # every time?


That's only after serious events like deactivation, low ratings can be reset by calling uber and telling them you aren't getting rides.



circle1 said:


> Oh, so now you're a TNC passenger behavioral psychologist? _AND_ you can cause a new breed of pax through simply rating them low??


I dabble in a form of psychology which is known as social engineer, so maybe?


circle1 said:


> You are committing a Heuristic error.
> 
> "[M]ental shortcuts that usually involve focusing on one aspect of a complex problem and ignoring others. These rules work well under most circumstances, but they can lead to systematic deviations from logic, probability or rational choice theory. The resulting errors are called 'cognitive biases' and many different types have been documented."


Heuristics aren't always optimal or perfect, it's just an approach at solving, if you speak from the computer science side, well why would be talking about computer science? =)

There is no complexity in the rating system, it's as simple as using the system to separate the tipper from the non tipper, obviously good riders will be caught in the crossfire but are we here to make stars or money?

What could happen from down rating good riders who do not tip?



Doowop said:


> I guarantee you if a pax emails Uber saying "My rating is a 4.3 and I just found out it's because I've been down rated by Drivers for not tipping, please reset my account" and Uber will reset their ratings without question.
> 
> Is that verifyable?


I've had people who were 5 star d-bags from the start as I called them (tone of voice) that showed plenty of knowledge about how uber works, uber does not care abou the driver period. You can only put 1 and 1 together and assume they reset by request, they don't care if they make our work comfortable, they want money.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jesus, you don't make any sense. If you rate passengers on their tip, but *DON'T* tell them why or what your rating system is, isn't that like passengers rating drivers on the "water and mints" provided without telling us?

If you think you are right, I am fine with that. But be man enough to tell your passengers too.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


A) NO!
2) What the hell is wrong with you?
C) You are either VERY new to this business or completely out of your mind.
J) I never down rate a rider for not tipping any neither should ANY Uber driver. Doing so benefits no one.
M) All tippers get 5* unless you didn't like the rider even though they tipped? Sounds somewhat George Orwell like to me.
X) I love your math numbers but since they are based upon nothing other than this wild fantasy in your mind I will just have to say......You messed up!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Jesus, you don't make any sense. If you rate passengers on their tip, but *DON'T* tell them why or what your rating system is, isn't that like passengers rating drivers on the "water and mints" provided without telling us?
> 
> If you think you are right, I am fine with that. But be man enough to tell your passengers too.


Only an idiot would, why don't you tell them about it and get low rates?

Again for the 3rd time, you cannot change the current mind set about tipping through convos or speeches during a ride, you face their wrath at the end of the ride, tipping comes with a person of principle, a person who knows or cares about the people offering a service.

This also helps separate the poor who can't tip, set them in a class system and let the ants take care of them.



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> A) NO!
> 2) What the hell is wrong with you?
> C) You are either VERY new to this business or completely out of your mind.
> J) I never down rate a rider for not tipping any neither should ANY Uber driver. Doing so benefits no one.
> ...


And this is why I will never touch crack.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Heuristics aren't always optimal or perfect, it's just an approach at solving, if you speak from the computer science side, well why would be talking about computer science? =)
> 
> There is no complexity in the rating system, it's as simple as using the system to separate the tipper from the non tipper, obviously good riders will be caught in the crossfire but are we here to make stars or money?
> 
> What could happen from down rating good riders who do not tip?


This is cognitive bias in action. You're over simplifying, "_it's as simple as_ . . ." Even IF your assumption here is correct, you're still screwing other drivers & passengers!

What market/city are you driving in?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't know about you guys but I have self respect and I want a tip.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

circle1 said:


> This is cognitive bias in action. You're over simplifying, "_it's as simple as_ . . ." Even IF your assumption here is correct, you're still screwing other drivers & passengers!
> 
> What market/city are you driving in?


I drive in hell but I think I made myself clear when I said ethics and business do not mix, act like uber, they are making a killing.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Damn Steve, I thought you were a hard core ant hater, will you report this to uber like you did with my many exploits tipping trick post?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


Yes, please do this. I'll take the low rated, and with volume, far out-earn the rest of you while you wait for the next 4.87. No tips necessary.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


Yeah right ain't gonna happen in SF...no one tips even if the are a 9.89 star on a 10 star scale....you have to talk, bond, and get the money out of them lol!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


i don't agree that long trips with no tip should get a 3 star. that is harsh. mileage is what all drivers are after. long trips for me all get 5 stars. its the easiest of the drives for a driver. u can't get a better ride than a long one....plus these pax are paying in the high range in uberX classification.

any short min ride without tip should get 1 star.

please everyone, 1 star every min rider. they are the bottom of the barrel. u don't make any money on min rides.....its like a push money wise. gas, wear and tear and time wasted.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Yes, please do this. I'll take the low rated, and with volume, far out-earn the rest of you while you wait for the next 4.87. No tips necessary.


Only if you smile while you do it, friend.



BoboBig said:


> Yeah right ain't gonna happen in SF...no one tips even if the are a 9.89 star on a 10 star scale....you have to talk, bond, and get the money out of them lol!


Sometimes, not even that can break them but thats just normal behavior for uber drivers trying to earn a tip.



freddieman said:


> i don't agree that long trips with no tip should get a 3 star. that is harsh. mileage is what all drivers are after. long trips for me all get 5 stars. its the easiest of the drives for a driver. u can't get a better ride than a long one....plus these pax are paying in the high range in uberX classification.


Less than a taxi, even less for you after cut and better quality, lol high range is luxury.



freddieman said:


> any short min ride without tip should get 1 star.


I do 2 for a reason, just trust me.



freddieman said:


> please everyone, 1 star every min rider. they are the bottom of the barrel. u don't make any money on min rides.....its like a push money wise. gas, wear and tear and time wasted


Lol, I don't think you should.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


It has been a very long time since I read such unadulterated nonsense. Absolute bunkum.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

elelegido said:


> It has been a very long time since I read such unadulterated nonsense. Absolute bunkum.


Oh? math not ur stronger?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Oh? math not ur stronger?


Sorry, I only speak English and Spanish.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Only if you smile while you do it, friend.


Of course I'll do it with a smile.

Some of you get SO fixated on tips, you miss the forest for the trees. You are here to maximize your earnings. Tips is a nice way to do that driving Uber, because when they happen, they didn't happen when April 15 rolls around. BUT if you are trying to select only riders that will tip, then you will be sitting empty a lot, and that isn't very profitable by my calculation. I'll get tips from 30% of my riders on a good night. Sometimes I go home with $0 tips. But I usually go home with about $90 in fare income after driving 5-6 hours. I won't cut that to $60 to ensure $15 in tips.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I very seldom rate any rider a 1 star. No tip is still a 5 star in my book. I figure Uber has been a no tip platform long before I joined, so as long I would enjoy taking them again, they get 5 stars.

I reserve 1 star for riders that I make a mistake with. Only the ones and ALL the ones that are UberPool get 1 star. My mistake is accepting a Poo request, If I make that mistake, I rate the riders 1 star.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Go4 said:


> I very seldom rate any rider a 1 star. No tip is still a 5 star in my book. I figure Uber has been a no tip platform long before I joined, so as long I would enjoy taking them again, they get 5 stars.
> 
> I reserve 1 star for riders that I make a mistake with. Only the ones and ALL the ones that are UberPool get 1 star. My mistake is accepting a Poo request, If I make that mistake, I rate the riders 1 star.


There are exceptions to this good rule in my mind....For example, I had a pool rider gush at the other rider at how they were doing the environment a favor by pooling and cutting carbon footprint. She was clearly riding Pool out of commitment to the environment instead of simply being a cheapskate. As further evidence of her love for the environment, she cut paper consumption by not tipping me. 5* for her!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Of course I'll do it with a smile.
> 
> Some of you get SO fixated on tips, you miss the forest for the trees. You are here to maximize your earnings. Tips is a nice way to do that driving Uber, because when they happen, they didn't happen when April 15 rolls around. BUT if you are trying to select only riders that will tip, then you will be sitting empty a lot, and that isn't very profitable by my calculation. I'll get tips from 30% of my riders on a good night. Sometimes I go home with $0 tips. But I usually go home with about $90 in fare income after driving 5-6 hours. I won't cut that to $60 to ensure $15 in tips.





PrestonT said:


> Of course I'll do it with a smile.
> 
> Some of you get SO fixated on tips, you miss the forest for the trees. You are here to maximize your earnings. Tips is a nice way to do that driving Uber, because when they happen, they didn't happen when April 15 rolls around. BUT if you are trying to select only riders that will tip, then you will be sitting empty a lot, and that isn't very profitable by my calculation. I'll get tips from 30% of my riders on a good night. Sometimes I go home with $0 tips. But I usually go home with about $90 in fare income after driving 5-6 hours. I won't cut that to $60 to ensure $15 in tips.


What %age of your tips are from pool?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Doowop said:


> What %age of your tips are from pool?


More than I ever would have thought (which was $0). Last night, I ran an experiment and said, Okay, I'm going to take any and all and see what happens. Within 2 hours, I abandoned it and stopped taking Pool again.

I probably average about 10 Pool rides a week even when I'm not taking them, either because I took them while not paying attention, or because it's airport queue and I don't want to go to the back of the queue. There is hardly ever a second rider unless I'm leaving the airport or I'm on a long ride through the umm, less desirable side of town. I actually did pretty good once on the less desirable side, $37 across 4 rides in about an hour. That is by far the exception. I'd say I average $5 a week among those 10 pool rides compared to $15 from the same number of UberX rides.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

This _idea_ is brought up repeatedly. It's good in theory, but duh. Like someone put it well, this two man crusade isn't going to work. It would require everyone to be on board.

How do so many not reaolize it's that simple. The one's who say it is wrong sound kinda dumb too. It's a great idea, in theory if it were universally enacted. And if we could get pax to care about their rating. IN places like SF where .000000000001% of people tip, what are we all going to do. Sit around all day waiting for our turn to get the tipper's ping. I think my turn will be in September when I will finally get the tipper's ping. Good thing we know ahead of time so we can ignore everyone's ping. No rides, no tips, no more drivers. It'll be like 2010 again.



Ghwwe72 said:


> I would venture to guess only 25% of the drivers even pay attention to the rating when accepting the trip the rest just accept everything.


I am the 75%. Sometimes I check after the fact so I can say "Oh, no surprise you have _that_ rating". Yesterday it was a 3.78, and it was nice cuz I got to say "oh, I guess I'm not the only one to suffer this person".


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I drive in hell but I think I made myself clear when I said ethics and business do not mix, act like uber, they are making a killing.


Where are you driving as a TNC contractor?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Where are you driving as a TNC contractor?


Close to mongolia.



elelegido said:


> Sorry, I only speak English and Spanish.


I speak English, decent Spanish, decent Portuguese, some Italian, some French, some Japanese, little Chinese Mandarin, little German and little Filipino.

Do you think that impresses me?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I think this is a set up.

You are going to screw a lot of people who only take good rates in the process of making this idea settle into an standard, I will call you Nero.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I speak English, decent Spanish, decent Portuguese, some Italian, some French, some Japanese, little Chinese Mandarin, little German and little Filipino.


Don't know about all that; I can see from your posts that you're fluent in bullshit, though.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Don't know about all that; I can see from your posts that you're fluent in bullshit, though.


Only when bullshit is math you can't fathom.

Keep excusing your inability to understand something with your ability to speak another language, it will get you places.


----------



## that1rowdyracer (Jan 18, 2017)

Super bad idea. Why because shit like this gets around and then pax respond with the below. These were recently passed out around ASU here in Arizona. 

Go figure a snobby college student couldn't spell or use proper grammar.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


Why so complicated? I rate 5 star for any amount of tip and 1 star for no tip. Easy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

that1rowdyracer said:


> Super bad idea. Why because shit like this gets around and then pax respond with the below. These were recently passed out around ASU here in Arizona.
> 
> Go figure a snobby college student couldn't spell or use proper grammar.


Thats beyond disgusting.


----------



## that1rowdyracer (Jan 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Thats beyond disgusting.


You're telling me. Drivers are already having their ratings impacted here.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

d0n said:


> I think this is a set up.
> 
> You are going to screw a lot of people who only take good rates in the process of making this idea settle into an standard, I will call you Nero.


He's just gonna fiddle while honest drivers burn.



that1rowdyracer said:


> Super bad idea. Why because shit like this gets around and then pax respond with the below. These were recently passed out around ASU here in Arizona.
> 
> Go figure a snobby college student couldn't spell or use proper grammar.


That's toxic waste.

1) Stay away from ASU
2) If you will not do #1, then ALWAYS have a dashcam!


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Unless you are in a market with very few drivers this will never work. One day you rate them down the next another driver rates them up. This cycle will keep repeating itself. I don't blame the passengers I blame Uber for making people think tipping isn't necessary


Yeah, but when you put signs up in your car, *then* you blame the cheap user PAX.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Unless you are in a market with very few drivers this will never work. One day you rate them down the next another driver rates them up. This cycle will keep repeating itself. I don't blame the passengers I blame Uber for making people think tipping isn't necessary


Seriously . . . now drivers on this forum can _double_ their resolve to rate pax _higher_!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

that1rowdyracer said:


> Super bad idea. Why because shit like this gets around and then pax respond with the below. These were recently passed out around ASU here in Arizona.
> 
> Go figure a snobby college student couldn't spell or use proper grammar.


#2 and #7 can easily be debunked by the TNC based on trip data.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't have tip signs in my car but every market is different, Uber created this new toxic culture of tipping is not necessary. All I do is surge rides so the passengers are going to pay more and uber will subsidize the higher surge rates, All uber need to do is lower there commission and increase rates. Uber is all about the passengers so they will never add a tipping option, Do what you gotta do to get your money.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> But they already do, what's the difference?
> 
> If someone wants me to go above and beyond and I know I am getting a tip? Let's go to hell and back, think for a second... raffle or database?
> 
> Whichever way you want to put it Steve-o, this method is flawless in separating the creme off the top, it might go against your ethics or you are probably just being contrarian as usual, still it doesn't change the fact the rating system CAN work in our favor.


They need to change the rating system to a simple thumb up or thumbs down, In my market the majority of the passengers don't even rate the drivers.



DRider85 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I have self respect and I want a tip.


 With uber cheap ass rates a tip would even the playing field, Lowest rates in the transportation industry, Riding in nice cars and no tipping is required....Unbelievable!



BoboBig said:


> Yeah right ain't gonna happen in SF...no one tips even if the are a 9.89 star on a 10 star scale....you have to talk, bond, and get the money out of them lol!


 Same here in my market, Foot massages don't even earn the driver a tip...lol.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Really?
I have a steady group of pax that never tips, but most of them are quite pleasant or at least not irritating like others. I would never downrate anybody just for the lack of tips. If just a small fraction of the drivers would downrate pax just for that reason, we would lose the objectivism when it come to accept riders based on ratings.
From my point of view, this are valid grounds to downrate a pax to a 3 or 4: Excessive waiting time, asking me to do something illegal, trying to sneak open containers, trying to smoke after I told them not to, offensive demeanor or belligerent, extreme loudness, spitting in my car, flatulence, door slamming... etc.
I reserve the 1 and 2 for vomiting, open racism, trying to damage my car or doing something illegal.
That been said, in a small market like the City I drive on, I would run out of riders in a couple of weeks, so that idea is basically a business suicide. I just hope for the rest of us that pax is able to see who is downrating them out of spite and reciprocate. That will actually boost the rides for the rest of us since they can see who is driving and they cancel on them.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> Really?
> I have a steady group of pax that never tips, but most of them are quite pleasant or at least not irritating like others. I would never downrate anybody just for the lack of tips. If just a small fraction of the drivers would downrate pax just for that reason, we would lose the objectivism when it come to accept riders based on ratings.
> From my point of view, this are valid grounds to downrate a pax to a 3 or 4: Excessive waiting time, asking me to do something illegal, trying to sneak open containers, trying to smoke after I told them not to, offensive demeanor or belligerent, extreme loudness, spitting in my car, flatulence, door slamming... etc.
> I reserve the 1 and 2 for vomiting, open racism, trying to damage my car or doing something illegal.
> That been said, in a small market like the City I drive on, I would run out of riders in a couple of weeks, so that idea is basically a business suicide. I just hope for the rest of us that pax is able to see who is downrating them out of spite and reciprocate. That will actually boost the rides for the rest of us since they can see who is driving and they cancel on them.


The only time I make it a point to downrate a good rider just because he didn't tip is that he was bragging about a tip he gave someone, then stiffed me.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> The only time I make it a point to downrate a good rider just because he didn't tip is that he was bragging about a tip he gave someone, then stiffed me.


I think that is a valid reason, there is no need for pax to be jerks or just smart alecs. I bet if he kept his mouth shut about the tip his would've been fine. I do downrate after a pax ask me to do something extra like a stop at a convenience store or fast food joint, offers to tip but then quickly develops a case of amnesia.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Lol, so do that... you can down rate non tippers AND teach people about tipping through your sign, a bigger contribution to the community.
> Meh, people can only go so low... my rock bottom was working for uber, the sign is just too deep.
> Don't get me wrong, there are ways to con/hustle pax into tips without a jar or a tip sign, Kalanick calls it a hustle, might as well hustle!
> Ugh, I don't think so, Steve.
> ...


And by the way, the perception of people about aggressive tipping schemes is already out in the open. If we want to change the no-tipping "culture" imprinted on them by Uber, we have to do it with tact. You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar.

http://angelinatravels.boardingarea.com/2017/03/15/uber-driver-tip-hustling-schemes-getting-control/

I had an exchange with this woman on Tweeter yesterday, but I guess she does have some valid points.

  That's just in case you think that riders will not notice this. If they decide to report you because you asked for a tip or downgraded someone for lack of it, you could be deactivated.
At the end this woman made an excellent point, one that most drivers and many pax had talked about since Uber's inception.



PrestonT said:


> I would have liked to see the exchange you removed...this kind of topic interests me on an academic level. But I respect that you had reasons for giving it second thoughts.


Check out her Twitter feed, https://twitter.com/angelinaaucello At the very end she actually agreed with my point. I think she took it hard when I tweeted this:


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

that1rowdyracer said:


> Super bad idea. Why because shit like this gets around and then pax respond with the below. These were recently passed out around ASU here in Arizona.
> 
> Go figure a snobby college student couldn't spell or use proper grammar.


Good, let it be war.

Uber isn't stupid either because they have to refund their money too and often refund the rider from their pocket if the driver threatens them or disputes, they know when someone does any of that on an average basis, they deactivate the rider and get it over with, gotta get that dash cam!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> That's just in case you think that riders will not notice this. If they decide to report you because you asked for a tip or downgraded someone for lack of it, you could be deactivated.
> At the end this woman made an excellent point, one that most drivers and many pax had talked about since Uber's inception.


No, you can't be deactivated for that, not anymore at least.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> He doesn't need to search the forums, he's replied in threads about this specific tactic already. He just decided he needed another special thread about it.
> 
> Unless you tell your pax why you are down rating them, for their lack of tips, they'll never know why they're ratings are low if they even care. If they do care, they'll just assume you are a jerk and return the favor. If they don't know exactly which driver down rated them, they may just down rate all their recent drivers. Anyone every had a mysterious down rating and were like "WTF? I didn't have a single issue with any of my pax this last week!"
> 
> ...


LOL.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/travel-blogger-accusses-uber-drivers-of-scamming-for-tips.148978/

Are you still going to try to educate some of those animals?

Face the reality Steve, people like her are all over the place.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey, you guys want to make some money, I found out the secret....
The skills I learned after 2500+ trips, rating of 4.9, transferred over to driving a leased cab very well.
Just about every rider tips, some where around 8 out of ten rides I get a tip.
Your welcome.
#DeleteUber


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Doowop said:


> I guarantee you if a pax emails Uber saying "My rating is a 4.3 and I just found out it's because I've been down rated by Drivers for not tipping, please reset my account" and Uber will reset their ratings without question.
> 
> Is that verifyable?


And at that point when I give them a 2 it will hurt their rating even more since they won't have many trips.

At some point they'll get sick of resetting it. But meanwhile they'll be a 5 or below 4.8 and I won't pick them up unless it's surging.



that1rowdyracer said:


> Super bad idea. Why because shit like this gets around and then pax respond with the below. These were recently passed out around ASU here in Arizona.
> 
> Go figure a snobby college student couldn't spell or use proper grammar.


Well so long as you have a dash cam who cares? Plus pax who leave trash and act like this will likely have low ratings no matter what and you're not picking them up in the first place, right?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

_Some of you are actually *using the rating system to give non-tipping passengers the finger*?!?

  _


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

circle1 said:


> _Some of you are actually *using the rating system to give non-tipping passengers the finger*?!?
> 
> _


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


>


This explains Human's penchant for war. We're too stupid to see that our egos lust after power. Acts of aggression to acquire power invites response. The response is simultaneously taken as a blow to our ego and we rationalize responding to the response with more violence. Violence begets violence. It never stops.

I realize what you're doing isn't violence, but it contains the seeds of violence.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> LOL.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/travel-blogger-accusses-uber-drivers-of-scamming-for-tips.148978/
> 
> ...


There's tactful way of doing it and there's idiotic ways of doing it. Both the drivers she mentioned did the idiotic way.

Of course there are idiot pax out there that don't give a shit, whether educated or not, but there are far more people who are just ignorant of the situation.

I know better than to use a sob story. I also know better than to push the conversation. If I can't get there organically and without directly saying "Tip me" I don't say anything.

Feel free to do what you do, I'll do what I do and we'll earn however much we earn.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

circle1 said:


> This explains Human's penchant for war. We're too stupid to see that our egos lust after power. Acts of aggression to acquire power invites response. The response is simultaneously taken as a blow to our ego and we rationalize responding to the response with more violence. Violence begets violence. It never stops.
> 
> I realize what you're doing isn't violence, but it contains the seeds of violence.


Seeds of violence. Hmmm. Over statement perhaps???


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Doowop said:


> Seeds of violence. Hmmm. Over statement perhaps???


It _was_ heavy.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Lol, I can't wait to see more results.


----------



## PhgL (Jul 24, 2016)

Low or high rate pax. They are all the same. I take them all & give them all 5 stars regardless.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

PhgL said:


> Low or high rate pax. They are all the same. I take them all & give them all 5 stars regardless.


Good, we can always count on scruffy.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

But Passengers scheme all the time ! If I tell Uber that the driver was going 1 mile an hour over the speed limit I can get my money back ?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol, so many low rated pax...

I'm still picking ~4.8's who do not tip, they are angels but they do not tip!

Down with the cheapskates!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Lol, good work.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Did we make the headlines yet?


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

OUBobcat2000 said:


> I'm new to this, 3 days in. So I probably am speaking out of turn. But the OP's idea doesn't sound good at all for my future business. I don't expect tips, but I have received two in the six trips I've done. I refuse to lowly rate a passenger for not tipping.


Driving for less then minimum wage and damn proud of it ! How dare you try to change that ! You see now why UBER driver's are their only worst enemy and so many years on still no serious unionization effort.

Hope springs eternal though. With UBER's ending of the lease program a lot of drivers that should never have been driving to begin with will no longer be and the bottom feeders will only be one large car repair bill from joining them. We know UBER will never impose a Cap on the number of drivers its signs up voluntarily, but sometimes nature does the work for us.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

circle1 said:


> _W H Y?_
> Well, first, you're screwing other drivers relying on the rating system to gauge pax who're _*true*_ pains-in-the-butt just so you can give non-tipping pax the finger . . . ??
> 
> Second, you're screwing pax who are pleasant and non-abusive of ride-sharing/drivers . . . just so you can give non-tipping pax the finger?
> ...


Preach on. Op is whats wrong with this world smh at this thread


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

My best passenger had a 4.19 rating.
No idea why but she was super nice and tipped me .
I even told her and asked why her rating was so low . She had no idea .


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with parts of this.

I tend to agree with this. I picked up a Lady who was a Pain in the ass. She wanted me to stop at a local WAWA on the way to her house. She had a 5 star rating. I asked her how long she used Uber and she said over a year... Sure enough when I dropped her off she handed me a $20.

Just think about YOUR rating ? how hard do you work to keep your 4.8 4.9 rating?

I was always shocked in this service that people can't tip even a buck?

Every rider starts out with a 3 star rating with me. If they meet me in a timely fashion it goes to a 4 star. If they tip me even a $1.00 I give them a 5 star. If someone tips me on the app ( maybe 2 out of 15 rides) I will go back and change rating. --


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If every Uber driver was on board, mathematically it's never going to work.

You can have a passenger whose educated on this and starts with a 5 and always tips. So you'll give them a four just to make sure they get picked up? It's going against your rating system (auto 5 for a tip) yet if they have a perfect 5.0 instead of 4.99 they're never going to get picked up.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> We need to separate the tippers from the non tippers that way newbies get to transport the left overs, you need to have Lyft to make up for the time you might waste but trust me, once you have the rates set in your area, it makes it a whole lot easier to pick who you think it's worth it, so far after a week of doing this, the area around my house has 60% of the tippers correctly rated and set apart from the non tippers, I have been doing this with a friend and we can only do so much...
> 
> Step 1. Only accept pax from 4.8 to 4.99, do not take 5 stars (newbs or resets mostly) or anyone 4.79 and under.
> 
> ...


May work in MONGOLIA... LOL


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

depending on the area you work you may have no riders to pick up if you keep low rating like that


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up a 2.5 one time and he was fine.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't know what everyone is babbling about, 90% of my 4.8-4.99 riders tip now, the filter in my area is so refined, you can actually deny short trips from low rated pax because you know they will not tip or collect cancellation fees instead.

Luckily most drivers are onto this method already and it's working.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Gonna bump this up, who said it was never going to work?

The skinner box is fool proof!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Gonna bump this up, who said it was never going to work?
> 
> The skinner box is fool proof!


It looks to me like all you're doing is trying to stir up trouble. It makes me wonder if you're actually a driver.


----------

